# SIP Kasai



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Another of my guppies died today my lovely fire tail Kasai this time I'll miss him.

Goodbye Kasai  I hope your having fun under rainbow bridge with Aoi and all the others..


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Romad...


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

oh no.:-(


----------



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

Lets all have an online moment of silence. For Kasai.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks..


----------



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

Shhh, not a word.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cichlidsrule102 (Mar 29, 2014)

sorry to hear, he is a beautiful looking fish


----------

